# 2005 Roubaix Pro - Great Deal and what to expect?



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

Long story short - I am an ex-MTB rider who is trying to get into road bikes for commuting and going to start triathlons later this year as well. Was looking all over the web and LBS (including my local Specialized dealer where I left defeated because of my lack of funds) for a deal on a decently light frame with SRAM components for under 1K... not easy without going the BD route which I was close to doing.

Then I spotted this little baby this morning at work, jumped through some hoops to get the cash in place, and now I am all set to buy it tomorrow night - 2005 Specialized Roubaix Pro with SRAM drivetrain.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/3043757336.html

two questions - (assuming this is a great deal) how good a deal is this, and what should I expect from this bike when I test ride it? I am used to ultra-stiff aluminum mountain bike frames.

Thanks in advance for any tips, and I will report back what I find.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say that it was a GREAT deal, but it isn't too bad of one. The 05' was really before the were fully carbon frames and the SRAM Rival is an okay groupo. Brand new Mavic Aksium are like maybe a $300 wheel set, makes me wonder why someone put brand new wheels on a bike they are about to sell. I would bet the frame has 10k on it or more, but if it is local and you can go and see it and it fits you I'd offer the dude $600 bucks in cash. A bike this old isn't worth much and he's not going to have tons of takers.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

dutchgenius said:


> two questions - (assuming this is a great deal) how good a deal is this, and what should I expect from this bike when I test ride it? I am used to ultra-stiff aluminum mountain bike frames.


Here's the specs for the original bike. BikePedia - 2005 Specialized Roubaix Pro Complete Bicycle

What he's selling is quite a downgrade from that. I'm always suspicious when someone does that.
A 2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Comp Rival cost $2,000
Specialized Bicycle Components

So what he's selling is somewhere in between the two. If everything is in good condition, I think it's a great deal. 
You'll have a hard time comparing a carbon road bike to an alum mtb. MTB's have suspensions and fat tires. You really can't compare. You would really need to ride an alum road bike to compare to.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

Sworker said:


> I wouldn't say that it was a GREAT deal, but it isn't too bad of one. The 05' was really before the were fully carbon frames and the SRAM Rival is an okay groupo. Brand new Mavic Aksium are like maybe a $300 wheel set, makes me wonder why someone put brand new wheels on a bike they are about to sell. I would bet the frame has 10k on it or more, but if it is local and you can go and see it and it fits you I'd offer the dude $600 bucks in cash. A bike this old isn't worth much and he's not going to have tons of takers.


maybe I am being a SRAM fanboy, but I wouldnt call Rival "okay". I have yet to see a legit bike decked out in rival for less than $1200. I appreciate the input on the frame, I am going to inspect it as best i can and test ride it for all the mechanicals.

and as far as the money offering, this is one of the major CL attitudes that gripe me. First all, why do people act like it is a bonus to offer "cash"? what else are you going to pay with, ruples? of course you are going to pay in cash if you are buying from a private party, that should not warrant a discount. 

and I understand bargaining about the price, but offering someone 75% of their original price is just plain low. if you want something that is clearly not in the price range, then why bother to even go see it? I wouldn't go check out a car for 20K and offer 15K, that is just insulting.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> Here's the specs for the original bike.
> 
> What he's selling is quite a downgrade from that. I'm always suspicious when someone does that.
> A 2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Comp Rival cost $2,000
> ...


I will inquire as to why he changed down the components... frankly I am excited it is SRAM, but I do wonder why people would go away from Dura-Ace if that was the stock. Perhaps he just wanted to change things up.

Part of me thinks he started using the bike less and less (as indicated by the post that the SRAM gear basically was used only on a trainer) and didnt want to spend a ton to replace his groupset.

I got a checklist from a friend of mine of things to look for, i plan on being a stickler about every detail.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I think that is all you should do...condition condition condition  for a used bike. If it checks out then go for it, but I still think a local seller can always negotiate down with a fist full of dollars.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

dutchgenius said:


> I will inquire as to why he changed down the components... frankly I am excited it is SRAM, but I do wonder why people would go away from Dura-Ace if that was the stock.


A few possible reasons...
He sold off the Dura Ace parts to make more money off it.
Bike was stolen and he sold off the more expensive parts.
He bought the frame from someone and built it up.
Drivetrain was worn out (it is a 2005 bike) and he couldn't afford to replace with Dura-Ace.
Bike was in a crash and he couldn't afford to replace with Dura-Ace.

Being worn out or crashed doesn't really explain why a complete drive train and wheel downgrade though.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sworker said:


> I think that is all you should do...condition condition condition


And of course... fit fit fit.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> A few possible reasons...
> He sold off the Dura Ace parts to make more money off it.
> Bike was stolen and he sold off the more expensive parts.
> He bought the frame from someone and built it up.
> ...


perhaps I am too trusting, but i try not to jump to quick on the "this might be stolen property" train. The guy advertised the bike on CL for everyone to see, is using his real name email address, and is an executive and MBA (google stalking)... I will give him the benefit of the doubt until i see a scratched up S/N

if he bought the bike used (like I am) and was not a fan of Shimano, I could see him replacing with SRAM. or if he is a cheapskate (like I also am), I could see him opting for a downgrade.

if the bike was wrecked, there should be obvious signs with a carbon fiber frame. The notion I get from the post though is that the SRAM components are new (2011) and he is selling it less than a year later... so why pop for the high end stuff if you arent going to use it anymore? or even better, if you think Shimano shifters are lame? who knows though, like I said I try not to play out every conspiracy theory in my head before at least asking the guy to his face.

If the bike or guy smells of lies, I am walking away. But in my experience with CL (in the seattle area), people are pretty forthcoming with honest information.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

Sworker said:


> I think that is all you should do...condition condition condition  for a used bike. If it checks out then go for it, but I still think a local seller can always negotiate down with a fist full of dollars.


agreed. this is what I have been told by everyone. IF and only IF it matches the perfect description, then it is worth taking a look. I dont want to take any chances on a 7 year old frame that might have a tiny stress crack .


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Maybe the seller bought an updated frame and is using components from the bike to build it up and replaced them with less expensive pieces for the sale.


----------

